# Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks?



## magnum_mcneil (Sep 13, 2009)

*Who Makes The Best Aftermarket Stereo Decks?*

















_Modified by magnum_mcneil at 11:37 PM 9-12-2009_


_Modified by magnum_mcneil at 9:16 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (magnum_mcneil)*

jbl doesn't make head units.


----------



## magnum_mcneil (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Idk hwo 2 delete it


----------



## baker001 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (magnum_mcneil)*

Ural if they were easy to find in the US.


----------



## wascallywabbit510 (Aug 2, 2009)

I myself am a fan of eclipse head units


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

head units i say alpine, double dins hands down pioneer or eclipse


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

double din's are still "head units".
I wonder if people who voted actually know who Ural is, or if they are mistaking it for ORAL....


----------



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

"best" is a preference to taste... mine would be Alpine personally.


----------



## CyberJock (Jun 22, 2003)

I have never heard of "Ural" before, but going with Alpine as I have had three of them and never had any problems with them ever.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (CyberJock)*

Dennon, Nak, Alpine 7909 or 7949.


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

I like Alpine but was too pricy at the time but a stereo installation place recommended this hidef JVC.
I really like it however it has the rear channels for surround sound. Some may think that is cool however I don't really care for it and it sounds muddy. Unfortunately you are forced to use it. The "spacious eq" presets and the custom one forces you to use the surround sound. You can bring the mix from the front but still is not a true speaker sound. If you turn off the "spacious eq" settings then you have no eq on anything...it not only shuts off the spacious eq effects (focus, true bass) but any and all eq together so you have nothing. I'm not sure what JVC was thinking on this.
The "random" button for playing random cd's is weird because you have to press "mode" first.
What I do like about it is the 7 eq band is really nice and like the fact is you can turn up or down the input volume for the cd settings, radio and aux. This is good because you can balance out the volume settings for my ipod and cd player to make the overall volume sound closer to the same.


----------



## just1n (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (BriGreentea)*

mcintosh mx406








</thread>
- j
PS. it also depends on what your goals are for your stereo (and your budget, of course).


_Modified by just1n at 7:17 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (magnum_mcneil)*

So for those that have voted on the Ural how many have listen to it? What makes this a favorite over the others?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (braap)*

Plain and simple, functionality.
Brand new it was the same price as a used h701 setup (including controller - more for just the head unit).
Brand new it was 2/3 the price as a used P9 combo. 
It's only flaw was the fact the mono sub out:
mono single channel sum of ch 1+2
susceptible to crossovers/eq on channels 1+2
But that was only because it was an afterthought.
Plus, while hard (but possible) to get stateside, it had different model face plates to suit the style of the car.


----------



## jacampb2 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (braap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braap* »_So for those that have voted on the Ural how many have listen to it? What makes this a favorite over the others? 

I have a Ural Concert and it is amazing. It is perhaps the best sounding HU I have ever tried. It also has more bells and whistles than anything I have ever seen and it is in a super plain package with something like 4 buttons on the face including the encoder. I keep mine in its flight case locked up in my collection, because it would be virtually impossible to replace. If memory serves, only 15 were imported to the US and the company does not seem interested in getting any more out here.
My vote for the number one easily available brand would be Eclipse. I have run most of their high end HU's over the years and have never been disappointed. I am currently using a Eclipse 7200 MkII in my Jetta. 
Later,
Jason


----------



## magnum_mcneil (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (magnum_mcneil)*

I mean aftermarket decks ppl


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (magnum_mcneil)*

What do you think we're talking about?


----------



## magnum_mcneil (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Some ppl are talking about stock decks like volkswagen decks


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (magnum_mcneil)*

Nobody hear had mentioned a single stock deck?


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_Nobody hear had mentioned a single stock deck? 

Someone added "VW" to the opening survey.


----------



## jacampb2 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (braap)*

Here is a pic of my Ural, its on the left:








Later,
Jason


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (jacampb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jacampb2* »_Here is a pic of my Ural, its on the left:
Later,
Jason

How much you selling the Ural for?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (Non_Affiliated)*

I know someone willing to pay more than you


----------



## jacampb2 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Who Makes The Best Stereo Decks? (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_
How much you selling the Ural for?










_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_I know someone willing to pay more than you









Sorry guys, it's not for sale. I will most likely eventually run it. I used it for a month or so in my install, but pulled it out when I got the Eclipse 7200MkII, I'm torn between using it and keeping it in storage. I know it is not that unique, after all, you can supposedly buy them in Russia for two handfuls of dirt, but in the states, it is hard to find. The thing that irritated me the most about it, is that they make, or planned all sorts of neat add ons for it, hard drive support and OBDII vehicle diagnostics for a few, but from what I understand they never exported any of the add on hardware to the US...
Keep an eye on Ebay though if you don't mind used. I had some saved searches for it on the bay, and after I found mine FS, I saw two more come up on ebay in relatively short time frame.
Later,
Jason


_Modified by jacampb2 at 5:21 PM 9-26-2009_


----------

